# Newly hived swarm



## trykonxlgold85 (Feb 7, 2012)

I place my first swarm (first year beek here) in a hive Sat. evening I did a quick check today drawing out comb like crazy. My question is how long should it take for the queen start laying? I could not find her did not want to let hive open to long, it was a little chilly and rain was coming.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

I asked the same question

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?267753-Swarm-Trap-Questions&p=788522#post788522
"For a prime (old queen) swarm, she may lay as soon as mere minutes after landing in the new hive, assuming there's drawn comb for her to lay in. For afterswarms (virgin queens), you're looking at 10-14 days, on average, before they start laying eggs."

Also watch for the pollen being brought in the hive, may help as an indicator as to if there is brood or not.


----------



## traseman (Feb 27, 2011)

I captured a wild swarm on a branch 7 days ago. Was an easy capture and was pretty convinced I got the queen based on the high percentage of the swarm into the Nuc box. Opened it up and moved the frames to a normal brood box today. They had waxed out 3-4 frames and had over a pound of honey and some pollen. But, no brood. I could not locate the queen either. Should I be concerned and/or requeen right away?


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

could be up 10-14 days


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

It depends if it is the first swarm or an after swarm. The first swarm will have the mother queen. She has been trimmed down to flying weight. She has to bee "fattened" back up. There are circumstances involved in this. One of which, she has to have comb to lay in. The other at least, is resources coming in. So it can vary. If it is an after swarm, we are talking unmated queen. Could take some time. Wade hump is on the money. Maybe longer depending on resources coming in. JMHO


----------

